# ** Look what the 1st timer did **



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi y'all... I posted a frantic thread 2 days ago about my first time canning (sweet potatoes.... You all helped me so much get over the nervousness & I wanted to share what I have done so far. The sweet potatoes, dried pintos & dried limas. I am enjoying this so much I wish I had started years ago!!! Thank you for being here for me!








[/IMG]


:nanner: this is me today

:hair me 2 days ago!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Yay! Well done. 

What are you planning on doing next? Do you garden? Just think of the possibilities if you do. Green beans, tomatoes, salsa etc


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

THANKS!
Actually, I found a vegetable packing house near me that GIVES away leftover veggies/fruit all summer!!! I can't wait. I am just getting in to canning, want to dehydrate (have lots of ?s), and once a month cooking, baking bread..... need I go on? I have always frozen my harvests, but with all the chaos in the world, I feel the need to ramp it up.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

WTG!!! They look perfect! :banana:


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

This is like such a tease..... good job I could look at canning Jars all day...


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats ..... they look great


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

aunt fannie said:


> THANKS!
> Actually, I found a vegetable packing house near me that GIVES away leftover veggies/fruit all summer!!! I can't wait. I am just getting in to canning, want to dehydrate (have lots of ?s), and once a month cooking, baking bread..... need I go on? I have always frozen my harvests, but with all the chaos in the world, I feel the need to ramp it up.


You are beyond lucky! Wow! Think of the possibilities, and yes, dehydrating is a great idea too. I always use o2 absorbers in my jars of produce that have been dehydrated. 

Jams, salsas, spaghetti sauce, tomatoes, green beans, pickles. 

Do you go by the Blue book of canning?


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Job. Those sweet potatoes look so yummy. I'm going to put some slips in this spring and do everything I can to get them to grow!!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

IM-pres-IVE!! Way to go. Got yourself hooked on canning just like the rest of us now.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations!! I thought of you yesterday when I was buying sweet potatoes for dinner. I'm glad it went well. It's very exciting to see jars lined up displaying your hard work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Great job! I have 22 lbs of chicken breast I got on sale and I want to pressure can it..I'm really nervous to..My son bought me a 921 AA pressure canner for Christmas..I also need to look at a different source to cook it on as I have a flat surface stove which is no no..I look forward to seeing your next pictures..Thanks again for showing us your sucess.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Good Job! 
See... It wasn't so bad. What's next?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW!! They are beautiful!! Great job!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Job! See, it was worth all the stress. Now,get more Jars!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

That is the most beautiful thing I've seen all day. You did a great job!

What a wonderful summer you will have!
SBJ

Now, where did you say that packing house was? Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful!!!! :goodjob:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Way to go! 

Now, just checking, you did not remove the bands until the jars were completely cool, right? That's an easy one to overlook as a beginner.

Isn't it a wonderful feeling?


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

They look fantastic!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. We all would love to have a packing house near us that was generous. Nice job on your first endeavors.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

How beautiful! You must be very proud!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful Job! Now go out and get some more jars to have on-hand. You never know when something comes along that needs to be processed.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

All of you are so sweet! About getting more jars... I joined all the Facebook groups in my area & posted that I was wanting to buy jars. 2 ladies contacted me. One said she had 5 cases of QTS (still in the boxes) + 2 cases of pints (still in the boxes) & a huge box of assorted sizes (used) + 2 water bath canners with the racks + about 8 boxes of lids/rings for $50... I am meeting her this week to get them. The other lady said she had 180 QTS she is using in a wedding & that I can get them after MARCH 31st, she said she paid $40 for them, but didn't reply when I asked how much she wanted. ABOUT the packing houses, since I am in SOUTH GEORGIA & only 1 hour from FLORIDA I am fortunate to be in an agricultural heaven. Also we have a lot of PYO for strawberry/blackberry not 3 miles from my house! DO YOU SMELL JELLY? Thank you all for your kind words!


----------

